# Créer une autre adresse dans mail ?



## yoke (7 Septembre 2006)

Salut à vous tous,
je cherche le moyen de créer une nouvelle adresse de mon compte .mac mais voila je ne sais pas part ou commencer , merci de votre aide ....
je sais que cette question et surement un basic !!!???...
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour

Il faut cr&#233;er un nouveau compte avec cette deuxi&#232;me adresse.

Pour ce faire, aller dans le menu "Mail"->"Pr&#233;f&#233;rences...", sous l'onglet "Comptes", et cliquer sur le petit bouton [+] en bas &#224; gauche (oui, je sais, il est petit, il fallait le trouver !  ).

Apr&#232;s, il n'y a plus qu'&#224; remplir les cases...


----------



## xanadu (7 Septembre 2006)

yoke a dit:


> Salut à vous tous,
> je cherche le moyen de créer une nouvelle adresse de mon compte .mac mais voila je ne sais pas part ou commencer , merci de votre aide ....
> je sais que cette question et surement un basic !!!???...
> Merci



Bonjour
Ou bien comme tu parles de .mac tu vas sur le site .mac/mail/préférences et tu crées des alias
@+


----------



## yoke (7 Septembre 2006)

Oui tous cela c'est ok mais si je veux changer la fin qui est en .mac.com en olivier .fr c'est de cela que j'ai besoin .
A+ et merci 
Olivier


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2006)

yoke a dit:


> Oui tous cela c'est ok mais si je veux changer la fin qui est en .mac.com en olivier .fr c'est de cela que j'ai besoin .
> A+ et merci
> Olivier


:mouais: Ai-je bien compris ce que tu veux obtenir ?.

La fin de l'adresse correspond au nom de domaine du fournisseur du service.

Si tu veux avoir une adresse en "olivier.fr", il va falloir que tu te mettes &#224; ton compte...  Ce n'est pas impossible, mais c'est compliqu&#233; et &#231;a risque de revenir cher !


----------

